# G4003g Ball Oiler



## abrace (Aug 12, 2016)

I called Grizzly today about this ball oiler in the back of the tailstock. They are analyzing the photo. I asked them to send me a new part that was properly drilled. Am I overreacting? It is one next to the quill wheel.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 13, 2016)

No, that is not an over-reaction.
The good news is that they will likely agree that you need a new part, the bad news is that it will take 18 months to source and another month to ship.


----------



## mksj (Aug 13, 2016)

I wouldn't call it normal, the question is does it function or does the oil leak out when you use it. If the latter, than it is defective and should be replaced or have them send you a new oiler to insert. So much for QC.


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 13, 2016)

I think the problem is that the hole is mis drilled.  A new oiler would still rattle around in the oversized hole.


----------



## 737mechanic (Aug 13, 2016)

Personally as long as it is tight and takes oil properly I wouldn't worry about it. I had one on the carriage that I suspected as not taking oil because I could never see any oil no matter how much I pumped so I took the carriage off to find that the hole the ball oiler fitting is pressed into was completely plugged up with trash so after cleaning it out it now gets plenty of oil.


----------



## abrace (Aug 13, 2016)

It seems to take oil just fine. I am more worried about chips and debris falling down the oval hole.


----------



## 737mechanic (Aug 13, 2016)

Does that hole go all the way through?

I would maybe contact Grizzly and see if they will send you a new part without any hassle but if not probably not worth worrying about.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd probably take some J-B Weld and plug the gap between the housing and the oiler.  Naturally, don't get any J-B Weld on the ball.  Like has been mentioned above, if it's getting oil where it needs to go, you should be fine.  Still a shame to spend the money and have something so obviously not correct make it to you.

Bruce


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 14, 2016)

You could also put some bondo in it.


----------



## wawoodman (Aug 14, 2016)

Cobra said:


> No, that is not an over-reaction.
> The good news is that they will likely agree that you need a new part, the bad news is that it will take 18 months to source and another month to ship.



And when they DO ship, it will be the wrong part...


----------



## Chuck Torman (Sep 8, 2016)

Seems to me the part should either be replaced or bore the hole out larger and build a bushing for the oversize hole to fit the oiler, just saying !!


----------



## Splat (Sep 9, 2016)

Abrace, whatever happened with this?


----------



## abrace (Sep 25, 2016)

They ended up sending me a new cast piece for the back of the tailstock. It took a lot of phone calls, follow up photos etc for it to happen as they didn't believe the hole was drilled oblong. They thought it must just be a small oiler in a big hole. Anyways, they made good on it at the end of the day. Probably took 3 weeks start to finish to get the part.


----------

